# WIndows Installation In a Loop



## phemmieneen (Apr 7, 2016)

Good day sir/ma. Please i need the procedure to successfully install a fresh copy of Microsoft windows 10 on my epix mega 2 device.
I tried booting from a usb drive and the installation goes in a loop after every restart, the installation starts afresh and the it goes on and on like that.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Check to see if you are trying to install the 32-bit or 64-bit version. As an example, if you are trying to install a 64-bit version on a computer that is does not have a 64-bit chip, you can experience that type of loop.


----------

